# American working dog /K9 Olympics.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone attending as a spectator or competitor. I'll be there spectating as much as work allows. For sure the hard dog fast dog. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1247671948603203/?ti=as


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, I will not be going.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a certifying official for them. However I will be unable to attend as I will have a dog class going on during that time frame.


----------

